# VISTA!!!!!



## nikon90s (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok I have just got a new computer with VISTA on it and let me tell you the joy...  I wanted to see what others thought about the new OS from the great bill gates.  So lets have it and please vote!!


----------



## Apex (Sep 9, 2007)

its a disease... seriously.

unfortunately i didnt get the choice of putting xp on my laptop when it came.  gg microsoft


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 9, 2007)

a disease ... but with several cures. ... MAC .. Linux .. and I doubted I would ever say this, XP SP2  The latter is cheap, sort of stable by now, works with all my hardware, all my software ...what else could i wish?


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 9, 2007)

Mac


----------



## JamesD (Sep 10, 2007)

:meh: Definitely *nix.  Any *nix.

My preferred *nix is Slackware Linux.

I believe new Macs run a *nix, too, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## HatMan (Sep 10, 2007)

I just find Vista slow. I have it on my new laptop and have it on the kids PC here at home and I do like the look of Vista, but on the same hardware as Xp SP2 it is just plain slow.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 10, 2007)

nikon90s said:


> Ok I have just got a new computer with VISTA on it and let me tell you the joy... I wanted to see what others thought about the new OS from the great bill gates.


 
"_They're here already! You're next! You're next_!" 




> unfortunately i didnt get the choice of putting xp on my laptop when it came. gg microsoft


 
Yep... now no-one will sell you a computer with XP on it. Considerate lot always offering us a choice, aren't they?

I'm with Alex, will be sticking with XP for now. I'll switch to Vista when I know it's stable (say in about 5 years?) and when I know how many ways it can be exploited (by Microsoft as much as anyone else ).


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone voted for vista but they did not post anything...


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 13, 2007)

nikon90s said:


> Someone voted for vista but they did not post anything...



he or she must be very afraid ... or was just kidding when clicking


----------



## hudsonp (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm running vista business ed. at work, and its pretty good, very happy with it so far


----------



## ilockert (Sep 13, 2007)

I was skidish when i seen vista on the new laptop, but i couldn't afford a new mac like i wanted to i had no choice. But its not to shabby runs good on the laptop, only thing I don't like I read somewhere that vista was suppose to recognize raw files from Nikon and Canon well mine don't and i don't like every time i try to run a new program it always ask for permission kinda of aggravating.
and im not allowed to vote so the poll says but i can say i love it. I really want a mac.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

Vista is great if you don't have 10000 bucks worth of very selective photo programs that can't work with vista.
In short, from my experience I HATE vista.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 13, 2007)

One word - Mac.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

Amen. If I could do it all over again, I'd go Mac. But right now, my programs work with Apple as well as they do with Vista.


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 13, 2007)

I think that the only good thing about vista is the fact that it has 64-bit processing, so it can harness the full power of dual core. (That's what I'm told). Other than that, nothing special, just sort of a skin relating a lot to Mac OS X. Gadgets in Vista. Widgets in Mac OS X.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

Or you could just stack RAM like crazy and keep all your programs.  

BTW, I have TWO Vista in the office, and I hate hate hate......did I say hate?  Them.

I try to stay on my trusty little Window Media thing.  No problems at all.  Vista is nothing but huge headaches for me.


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mac here and forever.


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Vista is the reason I switched to Mac...no joke.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 13, 2007)

Recently I tried installing a network card in my computer, and XP wanted me to re-enter my licence key! For installing a piece of hardware! "Genuine advantage?"... advantage for who? Not me...

I wonder what would happen if I were to try the same thing with Vista... presumably the computer would self-destruct and the FBI would kick my door down.

Btw elsapet, the compatibility issue is no big deal, give it a couple of years and your programs will run just fine on Vista - by which time Microsoft will have another new OS which you will be basically forced to use 

I do enjoy a good rant at 2 in the morning


----------



## leaving0hio (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to use Enterprise at work - it's ok, nothing special.  It runs alright I guess, but it seems like there are a lot of things that just take more steps to do on it.  It's a serious drag on my productivity, such as it is.  But all things considered, I'll agree - it's a disease.  As such, my work machine dual boots with Ubuntu (feisty) and at home I'll be staying all Mac.


----------



## ilockert (Sep 13, 2007)

ok now i have to say Vista is messing with photoshop now. I just put it on my  laptop and now i cant open the nef files like i did on my desktop. Im starting to more and more not like it.


----------



## Peniole (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I have vista and I haven't had any stability issues with it. I'm even running an awful old PS 5.5 and it works even without using the back compatability option. On a newer note I'm using illustrator CS3 with no issues either. I've got a mix of God awful old prgrammes, and new programmes and all seem to work fine.

It doesn't ask me if I'm sure I want to do something everytime I make an action, only when system files are being affected, registry, windefender, virusscan. There's an option for changing that. If a programme hangs, which any programme will regardless of the OS, it's much easier to kill the process immediately that it was in XP. Know your way around the admin tools and you'll have more control than the lame admin tools XP had. The only major gripe I have with it is that it uses 15% of your harddrive for system restore points, and it's not adjustable like XP was.

I haven't had a major hang since I got it, unlike XP SP2 where explorer (not internet explorer) would sometimes hang and would restart your taskbar. Not to mention the blue screen of death or the eternity it would take to start up when winlogon.exe would use 100% of your processor when it got corrupted.

I wouldn't know about slowness it seems pretty fast to me, but then again I got the 2Ghz dual core with 4Mb of cache 2 Gb or RAM and a separate 256Mb graphics card on my laptop. Most programmes take less than a second to open including all my office apps, and the old PS takes about 3 secs. Startup is faster than XP ever was too.

No I don't work for microsoft, I hate some of their practices like the genuine windows advantage crap just like everyone else.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mac all the way for me.  after 15 years of using MS products, I'll never go back.  I love my Mac, I've had it for about a year now.  As soon as my HP laptop dies, I am going to go ahead get a Mac Book as well.


----------



## morydd (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, I just picked up a laptop with vista, and I don't hate it. But I've really only used it long enough to install AVG and Zone Alarm, and then repartition the drive (which was actually really slick) so that I could install Ubuntu. (I'm also not completely in love with that.) If anyone wants to donate a grand or so, I'd be more than happy to give a Mac a try, but since I can buy 3 or 4 decent linux boxes for the price of a Mac that I can't hardly upgrade, I'll pass for now.


----------



## skieur (Sep 17, 2007)

I am running the Media Centre Edition of XP with SP2 on a Core Dual 3.0 with 2 gig ram and a 500 gig hard drive, and the look can be made very similar to Vista although I suspect that my speed is faster.

skieur


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2007)

JamesD said:


> :meh: Definitely *nix.  Any *nix.
> 
> My preferred *nix is Slackware Linux.
> 
> I believe new Macs run a *nix, too, though I could be mistaken.



Mac OS X core is based on a *nix... BSD to be exact.


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2007)

Windows XP.. didn't like it but I can deal with it. 
Blah... Vista sucks.  

Mac Workstations with UNIX core business servers.. now that works.


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 23, 2007)

usayit said:


> Mac OS X core is based on a *nix... BSD to be exact.


I think with the release of OS X 10.5 in October, Mac OS will be a full fledged Unix  operating system, and  is fully 64bit through and through.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> he or she must be very afraid ... or was just kidding when clicking


 
No that was me. Whilst I had initial fears about going down that route, so far it's been very well behaved.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 23, 2007)

I still use Win 2000 Pro on all my machines except a laptop with XP. As long as my software runs and BG and the Softie support it, I will run it.


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

2 words.

vista blows.

Im switchin to mac soon as i graduate.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 23, 2007)

Vista has too many bugs.  It needs another year before alot of that is worked out.  I still use XP but my mothers computer has Vista and I hate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Vista has too many bugs. It needs another year before alot of that is worked out. I still use XP but my mothers computer has Vista and I hate it!!!!!!!!



WORD


----------



## Case (Sep 24, 2007)

I have tried Vista and XP (used to run XP before I got my own comp.) and I hate it. Its a OSX knock off. 

Macbook with Lightroom 1.2 : )


----------



## jeroen (Sep 24, 2007)

Mac for me. I don't have the time to maintain a Windows PC.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 24, 2007)

If you haven't looked at it yet: www.thesupportforum.com


----------



## Bthornton (Sep 30, 2007)

I have Vista and it works for me BUT if my husband were not a computer geek it would have driven my crazy when I first got it! The first few week I must have called it a POS 100 times!


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 1, 2007)

S2K1 said:


> Vista is the reason I switched to Mac...no joke.


 
me too  - got the new one the week they came out


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 1, 2007)

vista is nothing short of annoying...i do I.T. for a living, and will be buying a MAC as my next computer but loading XP/OSX on it with "parrallez" or how ever its spelled for dual boot...


----------



## keith204 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do IT work for local businesses in the area.  I also have recommended Vista as an OS for several people I know (who don't know much about computers).  

ugh! you might say.  However, there are several tricks to setting it up initially, that will help reduce the bugs, make it faster, etc.  If I am going to recommend somebody a PC, I make them give it to me first, so I can set it up so it runs smooth...not with all that crap that comes on it in the first place.  Since then, nobody's had problems with Vista.  Everybody seems super impressed and problem-free.

However, I must say that I beta-tested Vista Beta 1, Vista Beta 2, and Vista RC1.  Oh, and also... I had those as my primary OSes on my main computers, so I had to see all the bugs all the time.  (i did this not out of stupidity, but so i could get a jump start on fixing problems with vista).  All that to say, i'm probably a bit biased, cause the official Vista release seems super bug-free compared to the ones I've been working with in the past.


To end this, I am jealous of you mac owners.   They're great computers (except for when you have to replace parts cause they're boogers).  If I didn't fix PCs all the time, and if I didn't hook other PC's parts up to my computer all the time, then a Mac would be my computer of choice. :thumbup:


----------

